
Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol - exegete
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hyper_Text_Coffee_Pot_Control_Protocol
======
LiamPa
I always wondered why it was in the requests source code.

[https://github.com/psf/requests/blob/9b95b4e7b4df1865b058161...](https://github.com/psf/requests/blob/9b95b4e7b4df1865b058161f1492989868614535/requests/status_codes.py#L75)

------
foxyv
I used to use a cheeky 418 for when I get a connection error, timeout, or SSL
error to a remote HTTP server and need to log a HTTP response to the logging
table. Nowadays though I stick to a -1 or a 0 since it's less confusing!

